# Dayton Huffman



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 16, 2019)

Any thoughts on year or model? Says Airflite on tank. I wish it were a twin flex.  I think the paint will come back a bit.  Missing the reflector in the carrier.  If you have one, please let me know!


----------



## stezell (Aug 16, 2019)

I want to say 1940 because of the welded on kickstand. I would say Airflyte big lit tank, very cool bike!
Sean


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 16, 2019)

Great score.....I'd walk right past a Twin Flex to get to that one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2019)

Yep 1940. I would like to see a pic of the chain guard side. Also the serial number and there should be two or three numbers on the back of the fork crown which will nail down the month. Nice bike V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2019)

Yeah!
That’s a great bike!
I too prefer the look of the “Big Tank” Huffmans without the “Single or Twin Flex” springers.
That one even has the trim inserts on the side of the tank.
I’m guessing there’s also one on the chain guard.
That is a seldom seen feature which makes this one pretty unique.
I’ve got a 1940 ladies model Airflyte that also has those stainless insert strips.
My mens model 1940 Dayton doesn’t have the stainless inserts.
So, maybe an Airflyte specific feature?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 16, 2019)

I have to say that is one keen bike. I like it better than those flexy! bikes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2019)

BTW this is NOT a Dayton Huffman. It is a Huffman built Airflyte. V/r Shawn


----------



## Beads (Aug 16, 2019)

They repop the tailight and guts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Aug 17, 2019)

Yeah.  I like these bikes!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 17, 2019)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 17, 2019)

Nice find.....congrats I'd this one for sale???


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 17, 2019)

No


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 17, 2019)

For sale pm me


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 17, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> No



I don't blame you should clean up!


----------



## Beads (Aug 18, 2019)

Here is a photo of what you are after including tank lenses. You also need the bezel with light housing and I am not sure if they re-pop them? I am after the original switch unit. Good luck!!


----------

